# Fehler "Programm zu groß´für den Arbeitsspeicher"



## alexbystrow (27. Dezember 2003)

Hi Leute, 

ich hab mir eine exe Datei runtergeladen und wenn ich sie öffne kommt im DOS Fenster diese Fehler "Programm zu groß für den Arbeitsspeicher"

Also die Datei ist  ca.668MB groß und ich hab 512DDR-RAm
und ich hab Windows XP PRO
Was kann ich tun um das Programm richtig ausführen zu können ?
Bitte ich brauch unbedingt hilfe!


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Dezember 2003)

Welche Anwendungsdatei ist bitte 668MB groß? Das ist IMHO schon lebensmüde... 

Hast Du mal versucht, den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher zu erhöhen? Geht über Systemsteuerung/System.


----------



## alexbystrow (27. Dezember 2003)

hi,

ich hab den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher verändert auf: min.1024MB und max 2500MB

Aber das Problem besteht weiterhin!

Außerdem hatte ich so ein Problem schon früher aber da war die Datei nur 16MB groß!

hat jemand noch einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## Erpel (27. Dezember 2003)

Ist es ein Selbsentpackendes Archiv? Dann versuch mal es mit deinem Entpacker zu öffnen, und nicht auszuführen.


----------



## alexbystrow (27. Dezember 2003)

Das Prob. hat sich erledigt denn es war ein CD-Image nur seltsamerweise als exe. Datei. Ich musst es nur IsoBuster öffnen und das wars!

Aber ich hab da noch ne Frage was passiert eigentlich wenn man den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher aussmacht also deaktiviert? 

Wird dann das System schneller oder was passiert?


----------

